# Canada launches the Vaping Industry Trade Association (VITA)



## Hooked (21/9/19)

https://www.newswire.ca/news-releases/a-united-voice-for-the-canadian-vaping-industry-890591180.html
19 Sept. 2019

"Today, the industry officially launched the Vaping Industry Trade Association (VITA), a newly formed association representing vaping industry stakeholders with a goal to speak with one voice on issues of importance to the industry.

As Canada's largest trade association representing the industry's manufacturers, importers, distributors and retailers, VITA is committed to working with stakeholders and governments to set and uphold regulations for vaping products in Canada. VITA's approach is based on credible evidence, science, facts, and logic. In our efforts to responsibly grow and defend the category, the Association commits to collaborating with Health Canada and other regulatory bodies to identify best practices and to inform the development of evidenced-based regulations.

In this context, VITA is aware of the fact that a potential first Canadian case of illness related to vaping was reported in London, Ontario, and we are gathering evidence into what exactly happened. We take safety and health issues seriously, and we will continue to monitor this situation carefully. VITA will be engaging with industry stakeholders, researchers, and other qualified experts in the coming days and weeks in order to address this issue in a meaningful and effective manner.

VITA's governance structure includes a 12-member Board of Directors, an Executive Director, and several technical, and operational committees. Executive Director, Daniel David, has significant industry experience, having served a combined total of nine years on the Board of Directors for two national vaping associations, and opening Canada's first vape shop in 2010.

"VITA has been created to unite the vaping industry on common ground issues. We have learned from past experiences that we are stronger as a sector when we work together and speak with one Canadian voice," says David. "The vaping industry, consumers, public health agencies, and government all share the same goal of reducing smoking prevalence, and we are committed to collaborating with members and all other stakeholders to present a united front on issues of importance."

In addition, education and safety are other key priorities for VITA. This includes educating consumers, stakeholders, and the general public on vaping, promoting responsible use as a harm reduction strategy, preventing youth access, and encouraging adult smokers to switch to vaping products that are legal and fully compliant with Canadian and international quality and safety standards.

For more information on VITA, please visit www.vitaofcanada.com

SOURCE Vaping Industry Trade Association (VITA)


For further information: Media Contact: Daniel David, Executive Director, Vaping Industry Trade Association, Daniel@vitaofcanada.com

*Related Links*
https://vitaofcanada.com/

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Informative 3


----------



## ARYANTO (21/9/19)

Hats off to Canada , brilliant way to educate rather than fear mongering .

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------

